# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Ballistic Bonbon, c'est bon, mangez-en!

## Cardek

Bon je sais pas trop si ça se fait de venir faire sa pub directement comme ça, mais comme j'ai vu de la lumière, je me suis dit, je vais entrer, laule.

Je viens donc vous présenter le jeu que j'ai mis environ 18 mois à créer tout seul comme un grand: Ballistic Bonbon. Ca ressemble à rien qui n'ait été fait avant, donc pour vous donner une idée, ben euh lisez la suite.

Si vous avez aimé des jeux comme Boom Blox ou Angry Birds, il y a des chances pour ça vous plaise, mais ce n'est ni Boom Blox, ni Angry Birds. Ici, vous dirigez un canon et vous devez viser des cibles avec vos baballes. Ca, c'est pour la base. Comme les balles sont soumises à la gravité, il faut tenir compte de la balistique pour faire ses tirs, d'où la première moitié du nom du jeu.

Déjà, chaque niveau est prévu pour offrir deux approches, une pour les cibles, l'autre pour le score. Ensuite, le jeu apporte à peu près une nouveauté par niveau, c'est assez bien dosé. Je sais pas si ça vous saoule vous aussi, mais qu'est ce que ça peut me lourder de me taper des tutoriels d'une demi heure avant de commencer à jouer dans les jeux d'aujourd'hui...
Enfin, comme les niveaux sont parfois bien tordus (petit rire sadique), je me suis dit qu'il fallait que l'on puisse passer un niveau quand c'était trop chaud. Donc, j'ai implémenté un système de clés cachées, qui, quand on en a cinq, permet de déverrouiller un nouveau niveau.

Alors, il y a en tout 8 canons différents dans le jeu et 8 styles de balles aussi, chacun et chacune ayant leur spécificité. Et pour pouvoir tirer un nouveau type de balle, il faut aussi avoir un nouveau canon, mais ça je vous spoile pas, vous verrez par vous même les spécificités. J'ai à peine utilisé les 3 premiers canons pour les 25 niveaux disponibles tellement j'avais d'idées à exploiter, et ce n'est pas fini! (©Jacques Laffite)
http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/33267
Maintenant, pour ce qui est du level design, la plupart des tableaux font intervenir des murs qu'il faut utiliser à bon escient, et les rebonds sont plus que recommandés. Ca, c'est pour les niveaux que j'appellerai classiques. Il y a aussi des tableaux où il faut détruire des constructions, où là, ça ressemble effectivement un peu à du Angry Birds en 3D, mais c'est pas du pompage sur ce dernier, je rappelle que j'ai commencé à bosser dessus il y a 18 mois. Et puis, il y a encore d'autres styles de tableaux que je vous laisserai découvrir, les « rampes » et d'autres sur lesquels je bosse et qui viendront plus tard, je ferai juste mention du tableau Breakout 2011, que j'adore et qui se trouve à la fin des tableaux déjà dispos. P'tain, faut que j'arrête de dire « tableau » moi, on va voir que je suis très Old School.

Voilà, je vous laisse découvrir ça sur mon site grâce à la version gratuite.
La version complète avec les 25 premiers niveaux est à 4.99 euros, vous en aurez pour votre argent.
Attention, comme me le disait ma maman quand j'étais petit, n'accepte pas un bonbon d'un inconnu, parfois ça peut contenir de la drogue, et celle-là elle est très addictive.

Edit: Une version gratuite avec 10 niveaux est disponible pendant 10 jours pour ceux qui s'inscrivent sur le site

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Cardek

J'ai oublié le lien vers la page officielle, les screenshots et même les gifs animés!

----------


## frunzy

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'inquiètes des possibles références aux angry birds et consorts, ton jeu à l'air très fun en tout cas, je vais tester la demo  ::):

----------


## Foxone

On y aura droit sur mobile ?

----------


## Grrudu

C'est moche.

----------


## Cardek

@Frenzy
Ca ne pose pas de problème. Disons que je tiens juste à le préciser.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h17 ----------




> On y aura droit sur mobile ?


Pas dans l'immédiat, mais c'est possible à plus ou moins long terme.

----------


## Darkmistermomy

> C'est moche.


C'est toi qu'es moche.

Je vais tester  ::P:

----------


## Dj_gordon

C'est quoi la configuration minimale requise ?
Ça marche bien sur un chipset vidéo intel ?  ::'(:

----------


## Cardek

> C'est quoi la configuration minimale requise ?
> Ça marche bien sur un chipset vidéo intel ?


Oulà non, je ne suis même pas sûr que le jeu se lance dans ce cas là. Le jeu utilise DX Studio en moteur de jeu et, sauf erreur, les chipsets Intel ne sont pas supportés.
La config mini, tu peux imaginer qu'en tant qu'indé, je peux pas tester sur tout un tas de machines différentes (en gros juste la mienne quoi  :^_^:  ), donc difficile de donner une réponse claire, désolé.
Il faut quand même une certaine puissance en tout cas, car le jeu repose à fond sur le moteur physique (=PhysX).

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Yep, ca a l'air marrant, mais c'est galère d'orienter le canon avec les fleches affichées sur l'écran. Du coup au premier gameover j'ai pas eu l'envie de relancer le jeu.
Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de le faire au clavier ou a la souris ? Ça donnerait envie de rééssayer.

----------


## Cardek

C'est un choix de design et ce pour plusieurs raisons:
1) Pour que le jeu soit 100% jouable à la souris. (Et on s'y habitue très vite.)
2) Parce que les canons suivants proposent d'autres moyens de contrôle -toujours à la souris- et il devient impossible de reproduire au clavier ce qu'on fait à la souris.

Par ailleurs, pour ceux qui n'ont pas lu l'aide, je signale que la molette de la souris sert à régler la vitesse de rotation du canon, histoire de doser entre vitesse et précision selon les situations.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Ok pour les controles, du coup je trouve que c'est un peu short niveau temps. Paske le temps de regler la direction, puis de se rendre compte que trop ou pas assez sensible, changer la sensibilité, je rebouger etc. Au niveau 2 j'ai réussi à avoir que 2-3 cibles. Après je suis pas un H4rdk0r G4M3Rz, mais voila c'est mon ressenti. Et je pense que c'est aussi du au point suivant :
J'ai trouvé qu'il y a un problème d'ombre au sol. Elle sont sensées nous aider a nous repérer dans l'espace, mais je trouve quelles sont bizarres. Sur la gauche la lumiere viens de la gauche, sur la droite elle viens de la droite. Ca fausse les perceptions, le déplacement des ombres ne suit pas celui de la cible. Une lumière venant du dessus aiderais je pense a s'y retrouver.
Sinon j'ai remarqué ce que je pense être un bug : quand on tire  plusieurs coup d'affilé, la balle précédente disparait, mais est bien  décompté de note réserve, je sais pas si c'est fait exprès mais je  trouve ca gênant.
Voila volaou, ne prend pas mes remarques mal, c'est juste histoire de te faire un retour de mon expérience afin d’éventuellement peaufiner ton bébé.

----------


## Cardek

Pas de problème, je le prends très bien, je suis même demandeur. Je garantis pas que tous les avis conduiront à des modifications, parce que comme pour le coup des contrôles, les choses ont parfois une raison d'être sans que l'utilisateur puisse connaître tous les tenants et les aboutissants.
Pour ce qui est de la disparition de la balle précédente, oui, c'est voulu. Tu peux retirer une nouvelle balle au moment où tu le souhaites et il n'y a toujours qu'une seule balle en jeu. Comme le timing est important, ça permet de rectifier un tir dont on sait qu'il ne va pas faire mouche sans être obligé d'attendre la fin de vie de la balle, ce qui rendrait le jeu encore plus difficile.
Pour ce qui est de la limite de temps, au début, ça peut paraître difficile, mais normalement, tu progresses à chaque partie, tu connais les petits trucs à faire et à ne pas faire, les emplacements des cibles et une fois que tu connais le niveau par coeur, ça ne te parait pas si court que ça. Et puis faut bien qu'il y ait un peu de challenge! 
Pour les ombres, je n'ai pas encore la solution, c'est géré en interne par le moteur, et il y a plusieurs sources de lumière pour que ce soit plus joli. Mieux vaut se baser sur le tir précédent puis ajuster son nouveau tir que de se baser sur les ombres.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Ok, je comprend tout a fait, c'est un choix de gameplay, je respecte  ::): 
Pour ce qui est de l'"annulation" du tir, perso je pense que ce serais mieux que le tir soit compté, mais pas annulé pour autant, que la balle continue sa course. Après peut être que par la suite il y a des différence de vitesse dans les balles, ce qui provoquerais un éventuel problème de collisions, mais j'avoue m'être senti biaisé quand ca ma compté des munitions alors que ma balle n'a pas été au bout de sa course.
Dommage pour les ombres, c'est à mon sens le problème le plus gênant, étant donné que naturellement l’œil humain s'en aide pour se repérer dans l'espace. Je suis pas du tout programmateur, mais peut être y a il moyen de faire en sorte que les cibles soient ignorées par les lumière globales et mettre une source lumineuse au dessus de chaque cible qui n'influerais que sur la cible en question (il faudrait donc que la source lumineuse, suive le même mouvement de la cible qui lui est associé afin que l'ombre soit toujours alignée correctement en cas de déplacement)
En tout cas je repasserait un peu de temps dessus, je suis curieux de voir les autres canons.

----------


## Cardek

Oui, il y a différentes vitesses de balles par la suite. Et j'ai déjà essayé aussi de laisser plusieurs balles en même temps, mais c'est pas vraiment gérable. Le framerate peut chuter considérablement d'un seul coup. Si tu finis la version gratuite, tu pourras t'en rendre compte par toi même dans le niveau de remerciement  :;): .
Sinon, on peut désactiver les ombres dans les options, et on peut très bien s'en passer, mais disons que ça offre une aide grossière sans plus. Enfin, ton idée est à creuser, pas forcément applicable telle quelle, mais à creuser...

Edit:
Pour ceux qui ont déjà installé la version gratuite, vous pouvez désormais passer en version complète en téléchargeant ce fichier sans avoir à désinstaller la démo.

----------


## Cardek

Enfin un premier test. Il vient d'un site brésilien. 
Le lien en VO, et la version française par Google.

----------


## Cardek

Salut et joyeuses Pâques  ::): 
Un petit cadeau pour l'occasion à tous ceux qui s'inscrivent sur le site:
Cliquez ici pour avoir le jeu avec 10 niveaux gratuits.
Attention, ce téléchargement ne sera disponible que pendant 10 jours à partir d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Cardek

Voilà, pour ceux qui trouvaient le jeu trop dur, une nouvelle version avec un mode facile (2 fois plus de temps et de balles, mais le high score n'est pas sauvegardé du coup).

Téléchargement

----------

